# Honey Label Question



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd buy it....don't see anything wrong with the "Furnace Creek Forge" name on there...gives it a nostalgic, "Old Timey" feel....kinda cool really.


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

With a nice compliment like that, you could be our very first customer... :banana:
LOL

It needs a little tweaking and we wanted the plain label look with minimal colors.
Sorta like a "less is more" idea. 

thanks


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it,,plus the label looks good so far.


----------



## Honeypeach (Mar 15, 2012)

"XXX Forge" is the way old places might be named - as in Old Forge, NY. So it looks kind of like a place name, rather than a function name. I use the same name for my jewelry business and my honey labels.


----------



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

Once you get it worked out you can make me a "Cunning Hammer Forge" label template, my hives are behind the smithy.


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Hiya Willy, I'd be glad to give it a go.
Btw, did u catch our FB post about bringing the split home last night?
They are bringing in pollen already.


----------



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

I'm probably doing some splitting tomorrow, have drones, warm weather and booming hives.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, I see there is a "Furnace Creek" dam in Robesonia, so it seems likely that there is also an actual Furnace creek. That makes _most_ of the Furnace Creek Forge name a "place name" or geographic location.

One perspective on marketing honey from small apiaries is to focus on "local" as much as possible. _Local honey_ is often percieved to have a higher value that just "honey".

Beyond that, in today's market, a forge is generally perceived to be a small business. That's another plus for the current name. And then there is cross marketing - people who have enough discretionary income to spend on your forge products likely also could afford honey priced higher than "mass market" honey.

So I'd definitely keep the Furnace Creek Forge name for the honey labels.


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks all for the encouragement. 

Yep, there is a Furnace Creek and it's fairly well known around these parts.
We live smack dab in the middle of the historic Robesonia Furnace area: http://www.robesoniafurnace.org/
Not much left of the actual furnace unfortunately.

We attend numerous artisan shows throughout the year to sell our ironwork and was planning to market our honey that way in the beginning.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

looks nice, but to be legal to sell if that's your goal it needs weight in ounces I believe...


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Resurrecting this thread because I still haven't decided what to do.
The attachment down below is all I had on the ipad to show our current logo.

Someone mentioned I should add a bee swinging a hammer at the anvil. That sounded interesting.
Would that be too childish? It may be to small though when the logo is shrunk down.

Also like the look of paragon jars.
To fit a label to those tall jars I'd make a label in a horizontal rectangular format with logo on left end and honey plus other descriptions filling in the rest of the area to the right.
Then rotate the label 90 degrees counter-clockwise.
Yeah, you couldn't read it left to right but I like the look of vertical labels and want something to catch the eye.
Will have to post a sample.

Now I need to try drawing a bee with a hammer.

oh yeah, these labels may be transparent.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

The transparent labels look really slick on light honey but on dark honey you can't read them.


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Good point. Thanx
Would it standout nicely on creamed or granulated?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I'd put the word "local" down w/ the rest of the descripters. But that's just me.


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

I think that was the photographer side of me taking over.
I'm used to creating composite wallet photos in Pshop and I think you're right.
thanks


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Fiddle around w/ it and see what else you come up with. You have time to play w/ it.


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd also like to have a facebook page and/or website for the honey side.
Anyone have thoughts on creating a new FaceBook page seperate from the page that I use down below in my signature line?
It might be better for honey sales to have it's own FB page name.

Maybe I could do a FB page with names like these:
Furnace Creek Forge Apiary
Furnace Creek Forge Honeybees
Furnace Creek Forge Raw Honey

Those names are a bit long but may work.

For the website I thought about adding an external link to www.furnacecreekforge.com and creating a stand-alone site for the honeybees.
If I do that, the sub-domain would be something like honeybees.furnacecreekforge.com.

My web host, www.photobiz.com, has some HTML5 sites that I can couple together with store template software if the need arises for internet sales.
Their user interface is the easiest I've worked with so far.

Feel free to further hijack this thread  with marketing ideas.


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Here is a Paragon jar label I threw together.
It measures 1.5" x 4".








Might change the font for "Honey" but its a start.


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Changed two things on the Paragon label.
Added "wildflower" and color to "Honey"
Not sure if that's too much color.


----------

